# Anchor help



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

I started using an anchor this week and wanted to figure out a better way than just caribeaners (spelling?) to rig it. I want to install a locking type pulley near where I sit so I can pull the anchor and it will lock in place. Then to drop the anchor all I would have to do is press the release button on the pulley. I would probably add a cleat behind the pulley to enforce more. Any suggestions?
Thanks
Jeb


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Here is what I use. 
http://kayakfishingstuff.com/Mercha...=PROD&Product_Code=ClamCleat&Category_Code=kr

It basically just holds your anchor line and all you have to do to release it is lift the rope out of the slot. To get it to hold again you just put it back in the slot and put a little pressure on it. the harder you pull against it the harder it wedges in and holds. You can use this in combination with and anchor trolley and you are set for anything.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

do a search on sailing
hardware/rigging. 

ken c


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

Jebson:

The anchor trolley system developed because it is simple and it works. Having the pully on the bow and stern attached with a loop of bungee gives you some stretch and give that is needed in high current. Having a cleat in the cockpit area to tie the line off is good. If you want a quick release type then juse a cam cleat from a marine store. The plastic pulleys and locking gizmos will just end up getting you a turtle sticker.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

ghrousseau said:


> Jebson:
> 
> If you want a quick release type then juse a cam cleat from a marine store. The plastic pulleys and locking gizmos will just end up getting you a turtle sticker.



Been there done that......


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Keep your anchor system as simple as possible The fewer moving parts.........the better.

I have switched to mushroom anchors. I have only been snagged once, and thats because is was tossing it into the rocks anchoring for Togs.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Mushroom Anchor*

That is what I use. It will roll around on a hard bottom when the wind is howling. But sure is easy to pull off the bottom.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Jebson38 said:


> That is what I use. It will roll around on a hard bottom when the wind is howling. But sure is easy to pull off the bottom.



I have a 3lb. and a 8lb. I use the 8 pounder for the rough stuff and slick bottoms.


----------

